# PRTA Field Trial Junction City, OR



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Luck to All !


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you


Jeff


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Who needs luck, we are only running against 2011 NFC, 2012 high points amateur and 2013 NAFC just to name a few


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Would really appreciate info from the Qual whenever any becomes available! Go Paul!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Jeff!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Just got a phone call from Harry Carlson re-the Qual... only have 2 results:

1st - TWITTER, O-H Harry Carlson. Great going, Harry !

RJ - Flyway's Ain't Misbehavin (Flirt), O-H Cheryl Jones. You'll get to the top soon, Cheryl!

These are Shaq-Ruby puppies who are 2-1/2 years old. Twitter is the 4th pup from the litter to become QAA so far this year !

Proud breeders,
Helen and Don Graves


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Here are the unofficial Qualifying results:

1st #12 Twitter /Harry Carlson

2nd #13 Princess of Monaco /Gale Mettenbrink

3rd #9 Take the Narrow Road / Luann Pleasant

4th #6 Whitewater Risky Gambler / Brett Stark

RJ #16

Jams # 3, 4, 8, 11, 14, 15, 17, 18


Congratulations to all of you !


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Jo Ann,


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have news on the Open yet?


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Open started with a triple which was scrapped at 10:45. Replaced with a land/water double with a long blind up the middle, birds go down, run the blind, then pick up the marks. They are getting plenty of answers with several pickups on the blinds, and handles on the "first" memory bird.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Why was the first test scrapped in the open? Any new reports?


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Open is still running , I don't have any more info on the trial, Does any one else know anything ?


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

First set up was scrapped because everyone seemed to be doing. I think there was a significant wind change that gave the test away. Was a good setup the day before!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Did the Open finish today?


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

First Series of the Derby finished , there setting up for the second series ,still waiting for call backs.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Call backs for the Derby second Series are:
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

What are they doing on second series derby.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Call backs for the Derby Third series are:
3,5,7,8,9,11,13,15,16,18,21,22,24,28,29,32,33


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

I Heard the third series Of the Derby will be a triple .


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Status?

/Paul


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Just heard that Lexie earned another WIN in the derby!!! Congratulations Casey Adams! That puts Lexie #2 for high point derby dog with 41 points and she doesn't turn 2 till December  Keep up the good work!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are the results from the Am: 1 #7 Ivy 2 #42 Moda 3 #6 Abbey 4 #50 Ben RJ # 12 Freddy Jams 3,11,13,20,22,24,28,29,31,33,35,36,40,47,56,63


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

17 jams!!!! What was it a hunt test!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

We had 17 dogs back to the 3rd series of the derby. Threw a big triple and 13 out of 17 dogs brought all 3 chickens home. We had 7 tough marks nothing was easy!!! I feel like I've been on a whirlwind trip with 67 open dogs and 34 derby dogs this weekend!
Great weather, great cojudge, and gooddogs to watch!
I get home at 1030 on Monday morning! !!!


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

Chad looks like they threw your Derby triple in the AM! 21 of 60 finishing a major. I'm sure 15 of em' thought they won. No reply necessary. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Fire N Ice.The four series they did got their answers with clear placements.Yes, I was there and watched about 90% of the work. I gunned for the whole thing.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

So it is a bad thing to not slaughter the dogs up front? A bunch of people got to play for more than one series and had a good time rather than going home 15 minutes after they got there Saturday. And also maybe there were some pretty good dogs there that hung in rather than mediocre dogs running a "derby triple" as was suggested. Wish more judges were like the ones that judged the PRTA Amateur.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fire N Ice said:


> 17 jams!!!! What was it a hunt test!


Was that necessary?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Wetdog did I meet you? Nice test with the judges letting the dog /handler take themselves out. Didn't need to pencil whip. The first series was a land triple with the memory bird up the middle at about 430 yds thrown left to right against a tree lineand then retired, just off line a log at about 200 yards that short stopped a lot of dogs and at about 300 yds a clump of berry bushes that a number dogs thought must be the holding blind, they need to punch past that another 130 yds, # 2 was to the left at about 200 yds thrown left to right and retired, flyer 3 # 3 was more angle back left to right at about 195 yds.Very tough scenting conditions because of wild mint.Lost 1/2 the field in the first series.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Wild Mint! Now I have to train for Wild MINT!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep.Instead of a clicker you use nasal spray.
And of course get a black dog.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I might comment that the Amateur judges ran a really nice Qualifying as well. Also they let the dogs play and only eliminated the ones that dropped themselves. They had pretty clear winner and placements at the end, but many got to run all 4 series. Thanks for judging and not eliminating.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Seems unusual but no word on the open? What's up or are they still running? Would appreciate some word if anyone can share....Bill


----------

